# Using ACI 546R, latest edition for evaluation/repair of deteriorated concrete



## McEngr (Jul 17, 2012)

Has anyone used this specification? We have a huge project where the owner has neglected repairing some concrete pilasters to the point where you can see the cross-ties/stirrups. We are not new to concrete design, just new to the repair of it. We haven't yet purchased the ACI 546, but I wanted some opinions on whether they have used it and considered it helpful. Here's a pic of one of the worst columns:


----------



## McEngr (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, no one has responded. However, if anyone comes across this kind of project and is informed of the risks associated with such work, the following link is also recommended. The ACI 546 uses a step-by-step industry recommended approach to resolve the problem with critical path processes and industry accepted repair methods (yes - I went ahead and purchased the book).

www.usbr.gov/pmts/materials_lab/*repairs*/guide.pdf


----------



## ipswitch (Jul 20, 2012)

I've seen NYSDOT use this repair method: http://www.quakewrap.com/frp%20papers/Repair-And-Strengthening-Of-Dot-Columns-And-Piers-With-Water-Activated-Aquawrap-22-77.pdf


----------

